
Dropbox Owns Cloud Storage on Mobile – Says This Report - mb365
https://cloudrail.com/cloud-storage-report-dropbox-owns-cloud-storage-mobile/
======
PaulHoule
It certainly owns cloud storage on the desktop, if only because it actually
works.

For the life of me I cannot understand how Microsoft screwed up OneDrive so
much. On one hand if you ever leave a file unsaved, Microsoft Office will
harass you forever about it. Office 365 pushes you to save files on OneDrive,
but frequently you try to save a file on OneDrive and it fails. That's a
failure mode that simply can't happen, ever.

In the case of both Google Drive and OneDrive the sync client itself seems to
be unstable (stops working) and impairs the performance of the computer.

~~~
mb365
Providers take the same approach with cloud storage as they do with messaging
apps (Skype, Hangouts). Just good enough to be somewhat useful but we don't
care if people complain. It is not our core business. That is why Dropbox,
which it is / was their core business, has the best product.

